# Sick Venustus



## Cichlidsloveem (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, I put up a recent post about my Venustus but no replies, thankfully the spot has gone but he still won't eat and it's been over 2 weeks since he is. PH is 7.6
Ammonia is 0
Nitrite is 0
I've treated with melafix for a week but no help so now trying pimafix. It's a 200L tank. I also treated for fluke a week ago as other fish were scraping the gravel quite a bit but now rarely see them doing it, going to treat fluke again 3 days as recommended by aquarium store. Any help for Venustus would be much appreciated.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi, sorry no one has answered your post but ill try to help. Does he try to eat and spit the food back out or just no interest at all? Have you seen him pass any feces and if so are they white and stringy or normal colored? What is your water change schedule and have you tested for nitrates? I have never used Melafix or Pimafix and have read many accounts from experienced fishkeepers that they are basically a waste of money. Best cure is usually keeping the water as clean as possible through many frequent water changes. Hopefully when you respond to this, others will chime in as well. Good luck!


----------



## Cichlidsloveem (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks fishboy75, he has no interest at all, I haven't seen him poo in quite a few days now, I saw my electric yellow swimming under him repeatedly and nip away at his fins so am going to put him in a friend's tank where he won't be picked on, maybe it's a stress thing? I haven't checked nitrates, I do 25% water changes once a week


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the nitrates. If he is sick, your friend's fish could get sick.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Could definitely be stress related. Need to figure out if the stress is from aggression or due to poor water quality and address those issues.Once the fish is stressed that opens it up to disease which will need to be addressed as well. Moving it to another tank likely won't fix any of the underlying issues.


----------



## Cichlidsloveem (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I had to try because the yellow just wouldn't leave him alone, unfortunately he passed away over night, his face had lots of black patches when I pulled him out of friends tank this morning, would that be bacteria?


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

I am not sure about it. But you should change the water as soon as possible.


----------

